# favorite college recipe



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Here is an oldie 

in a deep meatloaf pan pack in 2 lbs ground beef, season with seasonall and black pepper
cover with 1 can drained peas
then 1 can drained yellow corn
then cover with frozen french fries
ladle 1 can cream of mush. soup over top and cover with foil 

bake in oven 300 for 1hr............may need longer till meat is done


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Box macaroni and cheese and tuna with a side of ranch style beans!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Hot dog wrapped in a tortilla with 1 slice of cheese and dip in BBQ sauce and carrots on the side.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey joker, I thought I was the only one who ate mac and cheese w/tuna!!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

a steak with nothing on the side. A burger without the bun and no fries. Fried fish with ketchup. Thats how we ate. alwasy did decent on the meat, never had anything to go with it.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

When I was in college, our diet consisted of cheese whiz, crackers, beer and Crown Royal.


----------



## Trout Sniffer (Jun 7, 2005)

Here's a good one:

All you need is 70 cents
Go to the store
Buy 7 Packages of Roman Noodles
You're set for a whole week


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Ramen is only good if you eat it out of the pot in which it was cooked  No pouring it into a different bowl.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

bacon lettuce tomato sandwich, but we used bacon bits


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Cardiac Roll-up


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

all of my best college recipes are probably not kosher for this board


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Grilled Cheese on IRON, ya know like the one you use to get wrinkles out of clothes..


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

txred said:


> Hey joker, I thought I was the only one who ate mac and cheese w/tuna!!


Same here, I bump it up a notch with some Velveeta and a can of Cream of Mushroom soup. Good Stuff.

For a good and different style of BLT I like to have shredded lettuce, diced maters and avacado, a good bunch of crumbled bacon. Throw that in a bowl and add some Ranch dressing, not too much but enough to flavor it. Mix it around a bit and stuff it in a pita. I ain't kidding, this is some good stuff!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Macaroni noodles, tomato sauce, ground meat, Italian seasoning and can of corn. Mix it all together and make it stretch all week.

Of course can of tomato soup and peanut butter sammich and fritos. 

I don't miss college at all.


----------



## yim11 (Feb 5, 2007)

Left over soup:
Any left over meat (chicken, hamburger patties, pork chops, etc.) cut up, toss in any canned or frozen veges, about 25 Mickey D's catsup packs, about a 1/2 tablespoon of any seasonings available, cover with water and cook in a slow cooker or big pot on low till you get out of class. 

That and egg noodles w/ground beef got me through most of college.


----------

